# Dennis MA police



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

This is 1/18th scale,still gotta add the number and make a homemade pushbar.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow...thats nice, how long does that take you from start to finish..not including exploding boilers.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

It depends on the car,the Mass state cars are the hardest to make because I have to srip it clean and repaint it,thats about 4 hours,but the plain white ones are about an hour.more time if I have to make pushbars etc.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

So ...you go to a Hobby store and buy a little crown vic or charger..or do you build that also. Then you build it and paint it...You must have a little fleet of cruisers at your house.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I buy the 1/18th scale ones at exoticar in Weymouth ma and the 1/24th scale one I buy from http://www.policecarmodels.com


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks good...is the background post or pre water heater?


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

thats after the water dammage lol.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

WOW! Thats is some great stuff! Well done!


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

You got some talent dmack. Always so realistic. :rock: I was thinking of putting together a nice model of my old Marine Corps tank (M1-A1) with some sort of nice display, but I lack one of the most important skills for that art and that is patience.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

they now sell alot of the stuff that I used in the diorama at Michals,I love that place,alot of cougars in there too lol.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

now its done with the homemade pushbar.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

That's amazing!!! Well done!


----------

